# Optimierung: Heimnetzwerk + Daten



## Blizzerich (6. August 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,
alles neu macht der August und ich würde mich so langsam aber sicher an ein Projekt ranwagen, vor dem ich bisher etwas zurückgeschreckt bin. Ich fange aber lieber bei der Situation an, die ich versucht habe, auf dem Schema darzustellen (dicke Linien sind LAN-Verbindungen).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In diesem LAN ist es so, dass an PC1 und PC2 jeweils eine Person arbeiten. Die Daten, die auf den beiden Rechnern sind, werden jeweils per Mirrorfolder regelmäßig auf externe Festplatten gesichert. Nun ist es so, dass ein Großteil der Daten (Office-Dokumente, Mediathek) sich überlappen, d.h. sie sind sowohl auf beiden Rechnern als auch - dank der Datensicherung - auf beiden externen Festplatten vorhanden. Definitiv zu häufig. 

Jetzt kommt meine Wunschvorstellung: Die beiden PCs greifen auf denselben Speicherort zu, so dass Veränderungen an den Office-Dokumenten (Outllok 2007 bzw. 2010) nach dem Speichern direkt am anderen PC vorhanden sind. Dabei sollte es möglicherweise auch einen passwortverschlüsselten Bereich für bestimmte Daten geben. Außerdem findet iTunes, das auf beiden PCs genutzt wird, seine Mediathek gleichermaßen an einem gemeinsamen Speicherort. Zusätzlich sollte eine regelmäßige, automatische Datensicherung stattfinden. Das sollte natürlich fast nichts kosten, fast keinen Strom verbrauchen (am Besten nur angehen, wenn einer der PCs angeht) und total einfach einzustellen sein, weil ich davon null Plan habe... 
Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage, ob sowas überhaupt für einen absoluten Laien wie mich zu machen ist und wo ich da preislich hinkomm.
Vielen Dank schon mal jetzt für eure Tipps und Vorschläge


----------



## shadie (6. August 2013)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem kleinen Homeserver?

Grundgerüst:
8434074 - ASRock B75 Pro3-M Intel B75 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3
48137 - Intel Celeron G1610 2x 2.60GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware,
4GB Corsair ValueSelect DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

Dann nimmst du ein kleines Gehäuse deiner Wahl (mindestens M-ATX Standart) + Ein Be quiet Netzteil mit 300 Watt (mehr muss nicht) und schon hast du deinen Homeserver.

Da dann noch eine Externen Festplatten intern verbauen als Datenspeicher, dann würde ich extern oder Intern noch eine 2 oder 3 oder 4TB Festplatte als SIcherungsfestplatte einbauen.

OS: http://www.amazon.de/Systembuilder-...=UTF8&qid=1375796137&sr=8-1&keywords=whs+2011

Kostet nicht viel kann Benutzerkonten anlagen und auf deine Bedürfnisse hin Sicherungen automatisch zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten ausführen.

azu noch das Addin Lightsout dann fährt der Rechner hoch sobald einer deiner PC´s angeht und geht aus sobald der lette aufhört zu arbeiten.


Ich wie gesagt nur ein Vorschlag, bei Fragen einfach fragen.


Je nach Platte kommst du da auf ca. 28-40 Wattim Idl.


----------



## Supeq (6. August 2013)

Ein Homeserver ist nett wenn man auf Basteln steht , glaub aber der TO möchte was einfaches. Da wär nen fertiges NAS angebrachter, ich würde ein QNAP( günstigste Variante wäre das TS-212) empfehlen weil die Konfiguration auch für Laien machbar ist.


----------



## shadie (6. August 2013)

Ja aber preislich bekommt man beim Eigenbau wesentlich mehr Leistung und bessere Ausbaumöglichkeiten wenns mal knapp wird vom Speicher her.

Falls du Kenntnisse hast wie man einen PC zusammenschraubt würde ich einen Homeserver immer einem Nas vorziehen, zudem verbrauchen die meisten NAS systeme fast gleich viel wie ein Homeserver......leider....


----------



## Blizzerich (6. August 2013)

Also, Rechner zusammenbauen, ist kein Ding. RAM habe ich noch rumliegen, ein Gehäuse auch. Fehlt also noch CPU, Mainboard und Netzteil + Festplatten, oder?

Wie mach ich das mit dem Netzzugang, da an meinem Speedport kein Platz mehr ist. Muss da noch ein Switch her?

EDIT: Beim "einfach" geht es mir eher um die späteren Einstellungen. Platt gesagt: "Es muss laufen." Hab leider im Alltag nicht die Zeit, all Heck daran rumzutüfteln.


----------



## shadie (6. August 2013)

Für dein Vorhaben würde ich an deiner Stelle die Konstellation nehmen die ich gepostet habe die ist schön sparsam.

Dazu holst du dir noch einen günstigen GB Switch aka: http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-SG1...&qid=1375800868&sr=8-1&keywords=gb+lan+switch

Und dann läuft das.

Mit dem Homeserver kannst du folgendes machen

Rechte für verschiedene Benutzer/Ordner verteilen
Clientcomputersicherungen von Z.B. dem System
Daten zentral ablegen
Zentral abgelegte Daten via automatische Serversicherugn auf 2TB HDD sichern, der Nachteil an dieser Stelle ist, die SIcherung des Homeservers nimmt meines WIssens nach nicht mehr als 2TB HDD´s an udn kan nauch nur eine einzige nutzen.

Mit dem Zusatzaddin Lightsout (15€ Zusatzkosten) hast du dann ein Programm mit dem der Rechenr dann ohne Probleme zusammen mit den Clients startet.

Schaue dir doch mal verschiedene Videos auf YOutube an da gibts viele Infos dazu auch zur ganzen Einrichtung usw.
Eventuell sagt dir das OS ja zu.


----------



## Blizzerich (6. August 2013)

Also, das Ganze klingt sehr genau nach dem, was ich suche.  Jetzt noch einige kleinere Fragen:
1) Wenn ich jetzt die Office-Dateien, sowie die Mediathek auf dem Server habe, binde ich die über ein Netzlaufwerk und die Win7-Bibliotheken ein. Damit hätte ich ja umgangen, irgendwie meine "Eigenen Dateien" (ich nenne es jetzt mal so) nicht verschieben muss, sondern auf den beiden PCs normal belassen kann. Denn sonst müsste ich ja z.B. Outlook, Gamesaves, etc. auch auf den Server legen, was ja etwas doof ist, bezüglich Ladezeiten. Ist das so korrekt oder würdet ihr das anders lösen?
2) Bedeutet Clientsicherung, dass der Server meinen kompletten PC spiegelt? Das wäre ja ne Menge Holz, was da jedes Mal gesichert werden müsste.
3) Eine Serversicherung meint nur die Daten, die darauf liegen oder wiederum das komplette System? Ist das ein Mirror, so dass ich im Notfall direkt darauf zugreifen kann oder ist das ein Dateisystem, wo man nur mit WHS rankommt?


----------



## shadie (6. August 2013)

1. Programme so wie Outlook usw solltest du natürlich auf deinen rechnern lassen, musik, bilder videos word dateien usw ab auf den server und ja als netzlaufwerk einbinden

2. Du kannst sowohl die Client als auch die Serversicherung bis auf die letzten ordner anpassen sprich er sichert nur das, was du auch sichern willst, was nicht gesichert werden soll, wird nicht gesichert

3. Da muss ich leider passen hier müsstest du dich mal einlesen, meines wissens nach ist es wie bei einer Sicherug wie bei Windows 7, sodass du diese bei einem Festplatten crash, einfach wieder einbinden kannst, sicher bin ich mir hier aktuell nicht, noch kein crash gehabt.


Ich habe hier 2 von den dingern am laufen, einen für meine Daten einen zur sicherung der fährt 1 mal am Tag runter udn dann sichert er dann fährt er runter.

Bei deiner Menge an Daten wird aber sicherlich 1 voll udn ganz ausreichen.

bei Fragen einfach melden


----------



## Blizzerich (6. August 2013)

1) Ich meinte die Datendatei (pst) von Outlook. Soll die dann auf den Server? Wobei man Outlook wohl als Add-In auf dem WHS laufen lassen kann.
2) Okay, weil immer einen kompletten Rechner zu sichern finde ich schon heftig. Die Daten würden mir eben reichen, d.h. eher ein Spiegel und ein Backup vom Server.
3) Ich hab bei youtube ein Video gefunden, wo jemand eine Festplatte als Mirror einrichtet (http://youtu.be/rCSNDBZCKmY). Das fände ich eigentlich sehr praktisch. Ich würde intern eine Mirror-HDD einbauen und als Backup eine externe Festplatte. Dann ist ja alles doppelt gesichert.

Ich hab mal meine Datenmenge zusammengesucht und liege bei knapp 350GB. Damit muss ich jetzt keinen Serverraum einrichten.


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. August 2013)

Wenn du dir einen Homeserver basteln willst, würde ich dazu ein Mini ITX Board mit verlötetem Atom oder AMD E-Series APU nehmen. 
Sehr geringe Leistungsaufnahme, günstig und dicke ausreichend.
Außerdem würde ich ein Linux als OS nehmen. 
Dein Netzwerkspeicher machst du dann am Besten mit Samba. (Bis man eine ordentliche Konfiguration usw. hat geht es aber ein paar min. Ich musste mich erst einlesen. Aber an sich nicht schwer.)
Die beiden Drucker schließt du auch an den Homeserver und gibst sie mit CUPS im Netzwerk frei.

Wenn du es so einfach wie möglich haben möchtest, dann nimm am Besten ein fertiges NAS. Da braucht man nix Konfigurieren usw. Dafür ist das bei weitem nicht so vielseitig wie ein richtiger Homeserver.
Auf solch einem könntest du nämlich auch problemlos deinen eigenen Email/Web/ftp/TS/... Server laufen lassen.


----------



## Blizzerich (6. August 2013)

Ich hab halt Null Ahnung von Linux, vor allem wenn es dann um Netzwerk geht. Da ist halt WHS dankbar für mich als Windows-User.
Welche Hardware würdest du konkret vorschlagen? Was bringt der schon verlötete CPU?


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. August 2013)

Bringt nix, nur gibts die kleinen Sachen wie Atom oder so (10W TDP fürs komplette Board) halt nur verlötet.
Dazu gibts das Board mit passiv gekühlter CPU für unter 60 Euro. (z.B. das hier)

Auch wenn sowas nicht ultra schnell ist, reicht es für einen Netzwerkspeicher dicke aus. Kleine, fertige NAS Lösungen sind mit deutlich langsamerer Hardware ausgestattet.

PS: Bin sowieso nicht so der Windows freund aber auf einen Server gehört einfach Linux. (afaik laufen über 90% aller Webserver damit)
Wirklich schwer ist es mMn nicht, man muss aber schon ein kleines bisschen was machen. (Bei Samba hauptsächlich die Konfiguration anpassen. Also welcher Nutzer auf welche Ordner mit welchen rechten zugreifen darf usw. in eine config datei schreiben)
Wie das bei Windows Server aussieht hab ich keine Ahnung. 
Es gibt aber auch fertige Sachen wie z.B. FreeNAS, (auf  FreeBSD basierend) welche recht einfach zu konfigurieren und verwalten sein sollen. Damit kenne ich mich aber auch nicht aus, ich habs lieber selbst gemacht.


----------



## Blizzerich (7. August 2013)

Das mit dem Board find ich cool, da dann schon mal allein durch die Passivkühlung weniger Strom verbraucht wird. Die CPU ist ja auch 64Bit, so dass damit auch WHS laufen würde. EDIT: Tut die CPU, aber das Board dank der VGA nicht. 
Ich hab nen Freund, der sein LAN mit Linux macht. Der meinte, er würde das dem Laien nur bedingt anvertrauen, vor allem wenn es eben um wichtige Daten und nicht nur die Einkaufsliste geht. Hab mir das bei WHS angeschaut, was ich selbsterklärend fand.


----------



## shadie (7. August 2013)

Ich hatte auch einmal versucht einen Linux Server aufzusetzen weil die weniger Speicher usw fressen aber habs leider nicht auf die Kette bekommen daher WHS 2011.

Da brauch ich wenigstens keien Configdatei erstellen um Rechte zu verteilen sondern kann das ganz normal im Dashboard machen.

320Gb da kannst du dir einen kleinen feinen Server basteln 

Bzgl. Atom Cpu´s, diese sind nur bedingt stromsparender.
Sie werden sicherlich etwas mehr belastet sein als eine 1155 Sockel CPU und da die 1155er sehr wahrscheinlich die ganze Zeit über im idl bleibt wird diese auch nicht mehr als 10 Watt fressen.

Ich habe erst gestern für einen Kumpel in ein Cooler Master Stormtrooper einen Server verbaut mit der von mir geposteten CPU und einem Alpenföhn Brocken, damit konnte ich das ganze Semipassiv nur mit den Lüpftern vor den Festplatten kühlen, was im Endeffekt auf das gleiche rausläuft wie bei der verlöteten CPU


----------



## Blizzerich (7. August 2013)

Ich bin hin und hergerissen. Sobald mein Linux-Freund aus dem Urlaub kommt, werde ich ihn mal ausquetschen und schauen, ob Linux oder WHS 2011. Am OS soll es ja nachher nicht scheitern, weil 40€ mehr oder weniger ist ja egal.
Wie viele Platten sollte ich einplanen? Dachte bisher folgendermaßen: eine Systemplatte, eine Datenplatte, eine externe Sicherungsplatte. Kann ich die System- und die Datenplatte über Partitionen einer großen Platte machen oder ist das nicht zu empfehlen? Ggf. kommt später eine weitere Sicherungsplatte dazu, um unterschiedliche Zyklen in der Sicherung zu haben. Extern habe ich gewählt, um sie abzuhängen, damit die Sicherung technisch wie örtlich getrennt gelagert werden kann und nur für die Sicherung drangehängt wird.
Habe mich jetzt erstmal gegen eine Spiegelung entschieden, da sie ja in dem Sinn keine Sicherung ist, sondern nur eine Versicherung gegen einen Ausfall der Originalplatte.


----------



## shadie (7. August 2013)

Bei deiner Datenmenge würde ich die externen Platten die scho vorhanden sind als Backup Platten nutzen.

Dann eine Fstplatte (mindestens 160GB das ist leider Vorraussetzung beim Homeserver -.- fürs OS + eventuell eine 2-4tb Festplatte aus den Green Serien der Hersteller (wenn der Server öfter mal runter fährt oder die WD Red Serie falls der Server 24/7 läuft.


Genau rede da mal mit Ihm drüber, man sagt dass Linux systeme sicherer als WIndows Systeme laufen daher nutzen die meisten Sie aber ich finde für einen Homeserver solltem an WHS 2011 nehmen alleine wegen dem Addin Lightsout das ist sehr gelungen und spart viel Strom wenn der Rechner nicht dauerhaft gebraucht wird.


Wegen der Hardware kannst du dich bei den Gehäusen ja mal umschauen wir sagen dir dann was du da reinpacken solltest


----------



## Blizzerich (7. August 2013)

Dann würden also 2x 1TB als externe Backupplatten dran hängen, auf die ich dann in unterschiedlichen Zyklen eine Sicherung machen lasse. Dann bräuchte ich noch eine ~160GB HDD/SSD fürs OS und eine ~1TB HDD für die Daten.
Überall höre/lese ich, dass die Western Digital Green Serie so toll sei. Bei Geizhals gibt's da aber sehr viele unterschiedliche (nicht nur von der Größe her). Worauf muss ich achten, wenn ich eine für einen Server will?


----------



## Angelo-K (7. August 2013)

Wenn er 24/7 on sein soll, würd ich eher zur wd red tendieren 
Die green zieht halt weniger Strom, ist aber nicht für 24/7ausgelegt


Gruß


----------



## shadie (7. August 2013)

Wie viel Speicher willst du denn? 2  3  oder 4 TB?

Ich habe z.B. 4 von diesen hier und bin sehr zufriden damit:
Western Digital WD Green 3TB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EZRX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Bzgl. der Sicherungsfestplatten abe ich weiter oben mal erwähnt, dass du leider nur eine Platte zur Sicherung nutzen kannst (beim WHS 2011), das ist leider der größte Nachteil dieses Systems.
Eventuell lässt sich das aber auch mit einem anderen Programm besser lösen....


----------



## Blizzerich (7. August 2013)

shadie schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Sicherungsfestplatten abe ich weiter oben mal erwähnt, dass du leider nur eine Platte zur Sicherung nutzen kannst (beim WHS 2011), das ist leider der größte Nachteil dieses Systems.



Das habe ich wohl überlesen. Ja, das ist echt schade, wäre aber noch zu verschmerzen.
Ich hätte jetzt im 2TB-Bereich gespielt, weil das wäre schon für meine 350GB überdimensioniert. Aber man weiß ja nie... 
Dann nehm ich davon noch ne 500GB für das OS.

Was haltet ihr hiervon:
http://geizhals.de/western-digital-wd-green-2tb-wd20ezrx-a828732.html für die Daten
http://geizhals.de/western-digital-wd-green-500gb-wd5000azrx-a727417.html für das OS


----------



## Blizzerich (8. August 2013)

So, ich hab nochmal kräftig gesucht, überlegt, mich eingelesen. Es wird wohl ein Linux-Server. Nun habe ich noch ein paar Fragen zur Realisierung.

1) Welche Linux Distribution würdet ihr empfehlen? Im Netz findet man häufig Debian oder Ubuntu oder OpenSuse. Mir geht es zum Einen natürlich um Nutzerfreundlichkeit, aber auch um das Maximum an Möglichkeiten, die ich vielleicht irgendwann ausschöpfen will.
2) Ich habe geselen, dass man E-Mails auf den Homeserver (als Mailserver) abrufen kann und dann per IMAP über Outlook auf den HS zugreift. Geht das auch mit mehreren Accounts? Client 1 hat einen GMX-Account, Client 2 ein GMX- und ein Web.de-Konto. Weil dann könnte ich wirklich alle Office-relevanten Daten auf den Server packen. Dann könnte ich ruhig schlafen. Später stellt sich natürlich die Frage, wie man diese E-Mails dann sichert, um den Mailserver nicht überlaufen zu lassen.
3) Kann ich den Linux-HS so einstellen, dass er als Windows Update Server (WSUS) fungiert?
4) Gibt es die Möglichkeit, Teile des HS zusätzlich zur Client-Passwort-Abfrage (die ja dank Netzlaufwerk nicht jedes Mal gemacht werden muss), mit einem zusätzlichen Passwort zu verschlüsseln oder als Safe zu nutzen?  Klingt sehr diffus, daher meine konkrete Vorstellung: Ich möchte eine Datei (in meinem Fall Schülerlisten mit Noten) über das Netzlaufwerk öffnen. Damit ich aber auf diesen Bereich überhaupt zugreifen kann, muss ich ein zusätzliches Passwort eingeben. Oder sogar noch besser, der Ordner erscheint erst, wenn ich ein bestimmtes Passwort eingebe. Ich möchte halt nicht jede Datei extra passwortverschlüsseln, sondern einfach in einen Bereich reinkopieren und dann ist das verschlüsselt. Ich hoffe, das war so verständlich.  Wenn nicht, bitte nachfrragen.
5) Kann ich einen Moodle-Server so laufen lassen, dass Schüler von extern darauf zugreifen können? Oder ist das sicherheitstechnisch zu heiß? Wir haben zwar an der Schule einen Server mit Moodle drauf, aber unser Netzwerk-Admin verspricht mir schon seit längerer Zeit einen Account und ich habe ihn immer noch nicht. Wenn ich das selbst übernehme, weiß ich, dass das läuft...und wenn nicht, weiß ich, wer Schuld ist. 
6) Wenn ich meine Daten auf den Server packe, will ich meine Savegames noch auf meinem eigenen PC (Win7 x64) behalten. Da ich aber bisher meine Daten auf einer zusätzlichen 1TB-HDD im Rechner habe, würde ich die Savegames dann auf die System-SSD schieben. Dann kann ich die HDD nämlich im HS verbauen. Finden dann aber die Spiele ihre Savegames wieder, wenn ich es über die Eigenschaften und "Verschieben" mache? Weil wäre ja sehr ärgerlich, wenn ich dann alles sauber habe, nur das Zocken leidet.
7) Ist diese 1TB HDD für den HS nutzbar? Ist eine Samsung Spinpoint F3.
8) Kann ich den Homeserver so einrichten, dass zwei Clients auf eine iTunes-Mediathek zugreift, die auf dem HS liegt?
9) Gibt es die Möglichkeit einen gemeinsamen Kalender auf dem Server einzurichten, in dem zwei (später mehr) Personen ihre Termine eintragen und dann in Outlook sehen können? Will nur ungern meine gesamten Termine im Internet präsentieren.


----------



## ЯoCaT (8. August 2013)

ich würde debian nehmen, wenn du aber einen richtigen desktop wilst/brauchst nimm ubuntu (oder fürs sparen wattos)


----------



## Timsu (8. August 2013)

1. Debian. Dies hat übrigens auch wenn man will ein Desktop, Ubuntu würde ich nur nehmen, wenn man einen aktuellen Kernel benötigt.
2. Habe noch nie was mit Mailservern gemacht, denke aber schon, dass es mit mehreren Accounts geht.
3. Vielleicht wäre dass was für dich: nitrobit update server
4. Ja, da gibt es viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten das zu lösen. Du könntest mehrere Netzwerklaufwerke mit verschiedenen Sicherheitsstufen erstellen oder Truecrypt, oder ...
5. Klar geht das, allerdings würde ich es erst machen, wenn du schon ein bisschen Erfahrung mit dem Betriebssystem gesammelt hast. (am Besten durch Virtualisieren und verschiedenene Netze trennen)
6. Mit Symlinks kannst du das sicher hinbiegen.
7. Ja.
8. Geht, Stichwort : DAAP
9. Glaube schon, aber bin mir ebenso wie bei den Mails nicht sicher wie man es genau einrichtet.


----------



## Blizzerich (8. August 2013)

Ist Debian nicht eher für die Linux-Eingeweihten und Ubuntu eher für die Greenhorns? Hab mir auf youtube mal eine Installation und das Einrichten eines Ubuntu-Servers angeschaut, das sah extrem einfach aus (auch für mich, der noch nie mit Linux zu tun hatte). Ist das bei Debian ähnlich/gleich?
Das mit Moodle klingt erstmal schwieriger und wird daher verschoben. Aber dass es prinzipiell ginge, ist schon mal sehr gut.
Würde das für iTunes auch auf nem Linux-HS so klappen, weil dann wäre es ja nur ne einfache Einstellung auf den Win-Clients. (Tutorial
Bleiben also noch E-Mails und Familienkalender. Mir gefällt die Vorstellungen eines Servers immer besser.


----------



## Timsu (8. August 2013)

Debian ist eigentlich ziemlich ähnlich im Vergleich zu Ubuntu, man kann Anleitungen oft 1:1 von dem einen für das andere übernehmen. Ubuntu hat immer die etwas aktuellere Software, dafür etwas mehr Bugs bzw. nicht ganz so stabil (soll nicht heißen, dass Ubuntu eine schlechte Wahl ist, kannst es ruhig nehmen)
Das Tutorial kannst du genauso für einen Linux Server nehmen, es wird ja nur eine einfache Datei auf einer Netzwerkfreigabe gespeichert.


----------



## Blizzerich (8. August 2013)

Na, dann nehm ich lieber die stabile Variante. 

iTunes also auch checked. Und Mails und Kalender wird doch Linux wohl auch noch können. Bin echt extrem platt, was das alles kann. Ich überlege mir so die Dinge und spinn da rum und jedes Mal kommt hier im Forum oder in einem Tutorial im Netz die Antwort "Klar, das geht, in welcher der zig Varianten hättest du es denn gerne umgesetzt?!"


----------



## Timsu (8. August 2013)

Kalender müsste recht einfach mit Owncloud gehen, hat auch noch viele andere Funktionen.
Bei den Mails musst die die mit fetchmail holen und dann intern an einen anderen Mailserver weiterleiten der dies dann per IMAP bereitstellt. 
Dann gibt es natürlich noch einige Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten mit Spamfilter, etc.
Musst einfach mal nach ein paar Tutorials suchen, es geht auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Blizzerich (8. August 2013)

Das owncloud ist ja, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ein Cloudservice auf meinem Server. Und von dort bekomme ich den Kalender dann als vermeintlicher Internetkalender in mein Outlook?
Ach, das ist ja super mit den E-Mails. Wenn ihr mir jetzt noch erzählt, dass alle Spiele von Steam automatisch auch für Linux funktionieren und umstellen, sobald es merkt, dass Steam auf Linux läuft, wird Linux auf allen Rechnern installiert.  Bin echt mega begeistert.


----------



## Timsu (8. August 2013)

Owncloud ist vieles, bietet aber auch einen Kalenderservice.

Gehe es mit Linux erst mal langsam an, du wirst dich trotzdem damit  eine Weile beschäftigen werden.


----------



## Blizzerich (10. August 2013)

Ich hab mir in Bezug auf owncloud jetzt mal viele Videos und Tutorials/Anleitungen im Netz angeschaut. Dabei musste ich feststellen, dass ich wohl um einen Wechsel zu einem anderen E-Mailclient nicht herum komme, da Outlook dank seinem MAPI-Standard die gesamten offenen Möglichkeiten nicht unterstützt. Alternativ wäre noch openchange gewesen, der einen Exchange-Server imitiert. Aber da ist der Wechsel zu Thunderbird einfacher...
Ich weiß, dass Linux nicht mal so nebenbei zu machen ist. Aber mit Ubuntu (als Beispiel) ist ja eine Distribution vorhanden, die auch ohne jegliche Kenntnis von Linux im Desktopbereich leicht zu managen ist. Server ist da aber sicher was anderes...aber ich lese schon brav Bash-Anleitungen und meine Favoriten sind inzwischen gespickt mit Anleitungen für Dinge, die ich bei meinem Server gerne hätte. Hier nur mal so als Frage: Glaubt ihr, es ist "Bedarf" für ein Tagebuch von meinem Linux-HomeServer-Projekt da oder müll ich damit das Forum zu und werde von Linux-Experten am Schluss gekreuzigt?
Ich habe mal zwei Hardware-Listen bei Geizhals gemacht. Beide haben den Vorschlag von shadie am Anfang des Threads als Basis. Die eine setzt auf den Celeron G1610 und das Asrock b75 pro 3M wie es shadie vorgeschlagen hat. Das andere arbeitet mit der passiven Variante, die john201050 vorgeschlagen hat. Beide Varianten sind ansonsten gleich. Beim RAM nicht wundern: Der Speicher auf der Wunschliste käme in meinen jetzigen Haupt-PC, der Server würde den alten RAM bekommen.  Außerdem habe ich die HDD auf 1TB gewählt, da meine Datenmenge sich echt in Grenzen hält. Dafür habe ich zwei Datenplatten rein, um ein RAID1 zu machen. Welche Veränderungen würdet ihr noch vornehmen?
Vorschlag 1 mit Celeron
Vorschlag 2 mit passiver Kühlung

EDIT: Damit ihr wisst, was ich mir wie vorgestellt habe, habe ich mal eine Skizze bezüglich Dateisystem etc. gemacht, vielleicht ändert das ja was bei der Hardware-Auswahl. Beim Dateisystem haben außer bei den automatischen User-Ordnern immer alle User vollen Zugriff. Bei den Sicherungen war ich mir selbst nicht über die Intervalle einig, da muss ich nochmal nachdenken. Das rot Markierte ist jeweils das Programm oder das Paket, mit dem es umgesetzt werden soll. Irgendwann wird noch ein Moodle-Server kommen, aber das dauert dann noch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizzerich (15. August 2013)

Ich habe mich nun für ein OS endgültig entschieden: Werde Zentyal 3 draufmachen, was ja schlussendlich ein Ubuntu 12.04 LTS mit einer Weboberfläche ist. Ich kann aber zusätzlich noch über Terminal direkt am Server was machen, wenn ich das möchte. 
Als Hardware werde ich die Konfiguration mit dem Celeron nehmen, um eine x64-Installation zu haben (beim passiven Board gibt es keine Grafiktreiber für x64).
Ich bedanke mich bei allen, die mir bei der Serverfrage geholfen haben.


----------



## kühlprofi (15. August 2013)

Wieso benötigst du überhaupt einen zusätlichen Homeserver? Du könntest ja einen deiner PCs als "Homeserver" einrichten. Denn auch der zusätzliche "Homeserver" muss ja stets laufen -.-


----------



## Blizzerich (15. August 2013)

Wieso _"auch"_? Sonst läuft ja keiner der Rechner 24/7, sondern am Tag max. 3-4h. Aber eben unterschiedlich von der Zeit und der Dauer. Die beiden Rechner greifen aber auf dieselben Daten zu. Da diese beiden PCs keine Stromsparer sind, würde ich insgesamt wahrscheinlich mehr Strom verbrauchen, als wenn ich einen Homeserver laufen lasse, der z.B. mit Wake-On-LAN läuft.

Lieber eine große HDD, auf der OS und Daten drauf sind, oder eine kleine HDD (OS) und eine große (Daten)?


----------



## Angelo-K (15. August 2013)

Ich wär fürs 2. wenn mal die Platte mit dem os kaputt geht, brauchste nicht alles wieder neu machen 

Gruß


----------



## Blizzerich (15. August 2013)

Gut, dann werde ich heute die Teile bestellen...


----------



## milesdavis (18. August 2013)

Ich benutze das auf FreeBSD basierende FreeNAS. (Nicht zu verswechseln mit NAS4free!)

Die Details:
Version: *FreeNAS-8.3.1-RELEASE-p2-x64 (r12686+b770da6_dirty)* installed on a *4GB CnMemory Spaceloop XL*
RAM: *4GB G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9 *
Gehäuse: *Cooltek X1 Midi Tower ATX*
Netzteil: *Cougar A 300W*
Board: *MSI E350DM-E33, integrierte AMD E-350, mATX*
HDD: *4TB ZFS Mirror (2x WD Green WD20EZRX 2TB und 2x WD Green WD20EZRX 2TB)*

Du kannst einfach einen alten Rechner nehmen und es darauf testen!

Ich habe Dokumente, Bilder, Filme, Musik,... und natürlich meine Systemsicherungen darauf.

Wichtig für meine Wahl waren:
Support:
Forum in englisch und deutsch, erweiterbar mit Plugins
Installation:
sehr einfach, und auch wenn der Stick (wo mein OS drauf ist) kaputt geht, einfach auf neuem Stick installieren und die HDDs (egal welche Konfiguration) und die Platten automatisch importieren. (Volume Manager genannt). Das hab ich schon getestet. SMART-Werte werden regelmäßig ausgelesen und können per Mail verschickt werden.
Genauso einfach können Platten ausgetauscht werden.
Konfiguration:
bei der Installation muss man per Kommandozeile direkt am Rechner die IP-Einstellungen festlegen für den Browserzugriff. Der Rest wird über das Web-Interface erledigt.


----------



## Blizzerich (19. August 2013)

Das FreeNAS war mein heimlicher Favorit, bis ich Zentyal entdeckt habe. Das mit den HDDs finde ich aber wirklich gut, wobei das ja mit jedem Linux/Unix-System klappen müsste, oder? Bei Zentyal muss ich ja nur den Mountpunkt in der fstab eintragen.
Viel mehr würde mich dein Motherboard interessieren. Bin nämlich immer noch am überlegen, ob ich ein Mobo mit integriertem CPU nehmen soll. Aber da kenne ich mich nun gar nicht aus. Warum hast du das genommen? Mir ist persönlich wichtig, dass es 4x SATA3 (6GB/s) hat für die Festplatten und insgesamt möglichst mit CPU wenig Strom verbraucht.


----------



## Blizzerich (11. Februar 2014)

So, meine Anfrage ist schon eine Weile her, und bisher kam ich noch nicht dazu, mich an dieses Projekt zu machen. Jetzt ist es aber tatsächlich soweit, aber ich denke, inzwischen hat sich möglicherweise so das ein oder andere von Hardwareseite getan. Daher die Frage: Sollte ich an der folgenden Konfiguration etwas ändern und wenn ja, was?

1 x Intel Celeron G1610, 2x 2.60GHz, boxed (BX80637G1610)
1 x ASRock B75 Pro3-M (90-MXGLW0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 EVO  120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW) --> System
2 x Western Digital WD Red 2TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX) --> Daten + Raid1
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 (BN220)
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Fractal Design Arc Mini (FD-CA-ARC-MINI-BL)
Geizhals sagt, dass ich damit so ca. bei 450 € rauskomme.

Ich bedanke mich schon jetzt für eure Hilfe und Ratschläge!


----------

